# EB Survivor Campfire



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 8, 2014)

The Frozen Chosen have lost the first challenge.

The elders demand a sacrifice.

The Frozen Chosen must now vote a member off the island. PM me the name of the member you are voting off. Deadline for elimination is 7PM EST Sunday 9 Feb.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 8, 2014)

:tribe:


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

Whose team am I on again?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 9, 2014)

You guys have PM me who you are voting off.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 9, 2014)

This is making more sense now


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 9, 2014)

Okay, voting instructions changed at top of this thread. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 9, 2014)

Glad I could help add to the confusion.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Can we phone in our votes?


----------



## csb (Feb 9, 2014)

I vote for Supe.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm saying that the game is rigged. No way HBB was better than us. I think admin (KF) changed the voter outcome or created some fictitious accounts to generate more votes for themselves. :  :


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2014)

^ LOL. While I did think of that, I'm keeping it all honest in the essence of sportsmanship. Heck, if anything, we do have the EB.com owner on our team. How could we not win? LOL


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm actually somewhat dissapointed. I expressly said that all members and their aliases are eligible to vote, and that the point is to win regardless of the truth. I fully expected shenanigans... Kind of have to with all the mods and admins playing.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 9, 2014)

That being said, the first member to be voted off the island is goodal. The tribe has spoken.

Goodal, thanks for playing, please pack your bags and go to the developed side of the island to enjoy a lush hotel and steak dinners while the rest of these suckers are stuck in this game.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 9, 2014)

I actually attempted to, but I couldn't create a free account


----------



## goodal (Feb 10, 2014)

I accept my dismissal and wish all of you good luck...except for the backstabbing %$#*&amp;*^$^* that voted for me. I want him to die


----------



## csb (Feb 10, 2014)

HBB campaigned on facebook. That's why I voted for them.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 10, 2014)

I leave for a few days and I guess I missed quite a bit...


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 11, 2014)

csb said:


> HBB campaigned on facebook. That's why I voted for them.






oh the powers of social media


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 14, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ LOL. While I did think of that, I'm keeping it all honest in the essence of sportsmanship. Heck, if anything, we do have the EB.com owner on our team. How could we not win? LOL




Honestly, I'm not sure why I didn't catch this when I set up the teams. I meant to split the admins up, which I guess I did, because I put VTE in a different team. But he's sort of like only an admin in name, whereas you and RG actually do stuff back there in the Admin CP. Hmmmm.... a restructure may be in order after tonights campfire. It's been done on the show, so don't think I won't do it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 14, 2014)

The Frozen Chosen has cast their votes and they are as follows:

3 - VTE

2 - no vote

VTE, pack your bags and move to the cushy side of the island. You've been voted off the island.

:tribe:


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, HBB lost and had to vote off a player. After approximately 24 hours the results are as follows:

1 - Roadguy

4 - No vote

Honestly, I think there should be four people voted off tonight, but rules are rules, so Road Guy, because of the general lack of apathy of the players, you got the most votes...

Bye.

:tribe:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Just got back in front of a computer. We had 24 hours "or so", correct? How long is "or so"? 

Either way I PM'd my vote.



Sapper said:


> HBB, need you to give me a name within the next 24 hours *or so*. Vote off the weak link... I think RG needs to go, for passing, but that's just me.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 23, 2014)

If someone wants to take my spot on this game go ahead. Am not being a good teammate right now. No time at all and a crappy something that has messed up the way EB is displayed in my computer.

Just changed themes and it got a little bit better. Still looks bad.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 23, 2014)

go boacak to your batcave tand rememer the at you hvae the fing batmobile and tusuff. win!#


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 24, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> go boacak to your batcave tand rememer the at you hvae the fing batmobile and tusuff. win!#


does this need to be moved to the drunk tank? :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > go boacak to your batcave tand rememer the at you hvae the fing batmobile and tusuff. win!#
> ...


yes


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 1, 2014)

2 votes for Bly, 1 vote for dex, 1-no vote

Bye bye Bly. Pack your things and move to the inhabited side of the island.

TEAM 1:

NJMike

VTEnviro - Extenuating Circumstances

Dexman

Master Slacker

goodal

blybrook

TEAM A:

Kfox

Ship Wreck

Road Guy

Engineergurl

matt267

Dark Knight

:tribe:


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 1, 2014)

Steak dinners with large sides of BACON here I come. No more bugs and pine cones fer me!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 18, 2014)

With the game over, can we just assume that HBB would have won.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 18, 2014)

matt267 said:


> With the game over, can we just assume that HBB would have won.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 18, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > With the game over, can we just assume that HBB would have won.


Much to learn he does.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 19, 2014)

Considering we won the most challenges.. I believe so

But really Sapper it was fun and thank you.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 19, 2014)

> Considering we won the most challenges.. I believe so


Impossible. Players from the other team were still standing. No winner declared.



> But really Sapper it was fun and thank you.


Yes, Thank you.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 19, 2014)

In my book you are all winners...

...well all of you except for NJmike.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 19, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> In my book you are all winners...
> 
> ...well all of you except for NJmike.


I'm surprised this didn't include any "no" response. Actually a little disappointed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 19, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> > But really Sapper it was fun and thank you.
> 
> 
> Yes, Thank you.


+1


----------

